# 2011 Enrance Test in Lahore



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

Aoa.
I just needed help with the dates of MCAT in Lahore, for med schools in Punjab
As of now, I just got to know it is being held on the 30th of May :/ A cousin studying in Pakistan just broke the news to me. Is it confirmed yet?


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

KainatT said:


> Aoa.
> I just needed help with the dates of MCAT in Lahore, for med schools in Punjab
> As of now, I just got to know it is being held on the 30th of May :/ A cousin studying in Pakistan just broke the news to me. Is it confirmed yet?


First of all note that before the completion of 2nd year exams there will be no entry test another thing 2nd year exams start on 7 May and these cannot complete on 30 May because PRACTICALS are also there,so MCAT would be probably in end of june or start of july!
Because last time exams start on 5 May and LAST PRACTICAL was on 30 JUNE!!#yes 
and entry test was on 20 july!!!!#angry


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

punjabian said:


> First of all note that before the completion of 2nd year exams there will be no entry test another thing 2nd year exams start on 7 May and these cannot complete on 30 May because PRACTICALS are also there,so MCAT would be probably in end of june or start of july!
> Because last time exams start on 5 May and LAST PRACTICAL was on 30 JUNE!!#yes
> and entry test was on 20 july!!!!#angry


Yep, It was 20th of july last year, and now I heard that the administration in KIPS say that its on the 5th of July. is there any way we could confirm the date?
#sad


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

the only way to confirm is; ask from UHS '#growl' !!!!!!!!

& they will not b telling u till june #laugh#wink#baffled.!


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Keep guessing everyone!!lolx
the only way to confirm is Ultimately UHS,and everyone knows that UHS can do every
UNEXPECTED thing so be prepared for the next shock of UHS!
Best of luck everyone!#yes


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

They've had enough of experimenting, havent they. Like last year, having the test in July was a total fail as there was a test held in October, AGAIN. I hope they have learned from their blunder.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

No they did'nt learn even by wasting our 1 year!!#angry 
Basically they did'nt have enough seats to accumodate large n0. of students so by blunders and creating enough confusion they just get their students who control their nerves during entry test!!#roll


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Please read my follwing post on this:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...rules-central-entry-test-mbbs-bds-2011-a.html

regards

Saeed


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah i hav also heard its been held early dis tym may b in june i hav read dis in a website while searching for da preperation guide of mcat,,,,,,,,, hope its late


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought people will stop speculating after reading my thread i mentioned in my message above.

PMDC has defined that "*The Provincial Central Entry test shall be held as soon as possible after declaration of FSc result by the Higher Secondary Education.*"

So how can it be in June time when FSC results are coming out at the end of August.

Please read this link for full details:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...rules-central-entry-test-mbbs-bds-2011-a.html

regards

Saeed


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

oh sorry saeed i didnt see that sorry ............ yupeeeeeeeeeeeee so its mean its going to b late wow


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah it will be after fsc result InshaAllah as mentioned on PMDC site. .

until & unless UHS dont violate PMDC rules 1nce again.


----------



## KainatT (Mar 7, 2011)

THANK YOUUU. 
I just hope they dont change their minds now.


----------

